# H.264 Video's



## jwele (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been having the worst issues with Firefox running H.264 videos. They seem to just disappear and freeze the web browser. I think I installed the H.264 or Webm codec through the KDE 4.9.5 port but am not sure. Everything on the computer is currently using ports.

The codec provided with Chromium works great except the audio doesn't work. I compiled the www/chromium port and tried to enable the Phonon server in the configuration options but every time I enable the Phonon stuff it seems to break the port or it wont compile. So I am currently reinstalling chrome after trying to enable the Phonon server and the port throwing the error.

Does anyone know a way to enable H.264/Webm format and have the audio work correctly? Maybe these are two different codecs and two different solutions but I am so unsure how to approach this.

Flash works fine.ï¿½e


----------

